# Any Hams Here?



## wrmiller (Mar 22, 2016)

Not referring to extroverts (we have a bunch of those...)  

I'm talking about HAM radio types. I have had my license for a few years, but currently don't even own a HT. Am thinking of getting a cheap HT or mobile for the new jeep and was just wondering if there are any radio types hanging out here.

Bill
AE7MD


----------



## Wireaddict (Mar 23, 2016)

Sorry, I'm not a ham operator but one of my hobbies is to go through communications/general coverage type receivers & mod them so as to improve performance & component life.  Over the years I've owned & reworked a Hallicrafters S38E, Heathkit GR54, GR78, SW7800 & a Drake R7 plus some surplus LF receivers [LWLing is another hobby].  I didn't do a lot with the R7 but I shifted the trivial components like pilot lights & a switch-mode PS multivibrator off the +10V Reg bus to the +13.8V bus, replaced the incandescent pilot lights with LEDs & rewired the RF preamp control relay so it & the preamp would operate below 1.5 MHz.  I know a member who is or was a ham; it'll probably take some time for the gang to find out about this post.  73s!


----------



## Gary Gill (Mar 23, 2016)

N9ZYE here. I earned my first ticket in January 1995.  Topped out at General class. Not active now but I still maintain some radios for emergency situations.


----------



## roverguy (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi

I am VK3CZ . I got a novice license in 1984 , and a full license in 1986 . I used old ww2 radios on the air and I also collected them but I have not been active for years now. I liked the many QSO's I had with the WW2 veterans , but most of them have passed on .  I restored a 1940 Chevy wireless truck, it was built in Canada . 
I am not a electronics person, I know the basics .  Mike


----------



## cathead (Mar 23, 2016)

Yes, since 1961.   I enjoy building, operating and repairing radios from
    newer to old vintage tube transmitters and receivers.  It is an endless hobby.
    I operate both CW and phone mostly on the HF bands.


   73   de KB0MM


----------



## Billh50 (Mar 23, 2016)

Never got into HAM but did have a CB license back in the late 60's KQA9709
It was fun when the weather was just right I could talk to people in most of the states. Even from my car.


----------



## Rogprov (Mar 23, 2016)

G0RGJ Roger  ... Gloucester, UK. only HF and mainly 80 meters.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Mar 23, 2016)

There are a few people here that use their call signs as member names.  I'm a rather inactive ham, I do have a radio on my sailboat but only an HT at home.  On the boat I use the radio on HF (mostly 20 meters) 14.300 Mhz checking in and listening (see http://14300.net/) and a bit of PSK31.


----------



## Fabrickator (Mar 23, 2016)

We're having Ham for Easter Dinner.  About 10 pounds I think... 

On a serious note, I was around during the 70's heyday of the CB's (read Smoky & the Bandit) and my handle was the Road Hog. Still have my radio mounted on a board with magnetic antennae and we take it with us when we travel.


----------



## gr8legs (Mar 23, 2016)

I got my commercial radiotelephone license in about 1966 and finally got an amateur license in the early 1980's. Currently W7QJ and I am occasionally on 2 meters when mobile in the beater truck. The HF rig is sitting in the workshop and needs a bit of TLC - the time available for which is currently in short supply.

Stu


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 23, 2016)

I've never actually been called a ham, but I have had overripe fruit & veggies thrown at me while on stage. Mike


----------



## Billh50 (Mar 23, 2016)

My CB handle was The Bumper Jumper......( had a car accident and got on CB to call someone and a guy called me that so it stuck )


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 23, 2016)

Well, I am sitting looking at a HQ One Seventy A, a SX-28A, and a black face tempo one....that count? (not to mention all the projects on the bench). Never got my license, but never operated illegally either. Did a lot of listening as a kid and wanted (still do, actually) to get my ticket. It's on the bucket list.

4 S-38's, an S-40, SX-101 and stuff I can't remember stuck away for bored times I guess.


----------



## mcoak (Mar 23, 2016)

I'm an occasionally active ham, HF voice and 2M voice.    General license, working on extra.  

73 de KD8SUV.


----------



## cathead (Mar 23, 2016)

Tony,  

You have old radios so I would say, yes that counts.   The code requirement is gone so it isn't that difficult to 
get a ham radio license, only a written multiple choice test.  Back when I got my license, code proficiency 
was mandatory.  Go for it!


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 23, 2016)

I had a beginners license back in HS as we had a HAM club there. Never did like pounding a key. A mechanical bug was kinda cool though. Had a Viking transmitter and National NC300 boat anchor receiver in the basement IIRC. Graduated HS with a 1st class FCC, but no one would hire a kid.

When I went to get my license again in '11, I studied for the Tech, but then they offered to let me take the General and the Extra for free so I kinda went all in. Got a standing ovation when I was done. I had an advantage though, in that I have a RF background and taught radar theory and design for the Navy for a bit.

Need to at least get a HT and start listening again. We have a number of repeaters up and down the front range.


----------



## cvairwerks (Mar 23, 2016)

KF5JOT... 2M/440 in the vehicles for now. I've got a KX-3 on the desk waiting on getting an antenna back up and a Hallicrafters  HT-37 and SX-101A waiting on being recapped and a place to put them on the desk. Once I get through a stack of household projects, it will be time to start gathering parts for an EME array.


----------



## jim18655 (Mar 23, 2016)

KB3ICM, Extra class - needed code at the time and really struggled learning. Eventually got it. I was also a VE for a awhile. Used to do a lot of contesting.
Always enjoyed building equipment, both mechanical and electronic.


----------



## Old Iron (Mar 23, 2016)

I'm studying to get my ticket, I had one years ago but life got in the way. Been collecting Boat Ankors for about 2 years now and I keep a 2 meter on most of the time. Local club they seem like nice guys seems like most are older some in there 70s like me.

Paul


----------



## jim18655 (Mar 23, 2016)

Old Iron said:


> I'm studying to get my ticket, I had one years ago but life got in the way. Been collecting Boat Ankors for about 2 years now and I keep a 2 meter on most of the time. Local club they seem like nice guys seems like most are older some in there 70s like me.
> 
> Paul
> 
> View attachment 125473


Nice collection. I've repaired/restored some boat anchors myself. I have Collins set, old National receiver, Johnson Apache, a few Heathkit pieces. I've been working on an old RCA cathedral radio. Some of the old rectifier tubes are getting hard to find.


----------



## gjmontll (Mar 24, 2016)

AC4WF here. (Ex-N5FSW, WD5JMV, WB2PCB/WN2PCB.)  First licensed in 1965, got Amateur Extra in early '90s. I haven't been active since moving to California in '98 but still have my old mobile HF transceiver and mobile antennas. I enjoyed county-hunting (almost worked all of them), and DXing.


----------



## mws (Mar 24, 2016)

KA2QFX at your service OM.  I think I've done everything one can below 1.2GHz. After all that I've settled on AM ragchew, mostly on 75 daytime, a little on 160 evening.  I was also a First Class Commercial for a few years before getting the ham ticket, but then, I do a lot of things back asswards.


----------

